# USA Citizen - Getting 6 Month Pass for Canada



## logitek (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all, me and my longterm girlfriend would like to work towards becoming common law and I was told that a 6 month pass followed by a 6 month extension is the ideal route to go and then a common law PR application. We want to do this at the end of the month and so I would like to list off my questions so I can organize everything. Any assistance is appreciated. If there is a better route, please advise as we are wanting to live continuously for a one year period so that the sponsorship application can be submitted. The intention is to make that one year time frame so we can submit the appropriate paperwork.

She was a student and obtained a bachelors degree but has not worked for a couple of years since that point. She has no recent work experience and is currently renting a place.

1.) If air travel is a viable way into the country with a 6 month stay allowance, should she have a return flight booked for 5-6 months down the road? Or a one way ticket would be fine saying she doesn't know when she intends to travel back.

2.) What should she state is her reasoning for entering the country. Should she state that she wants to tour the country, experience the culture? Or should she mention she is visiting her boyfriend here. The reason I ask is because on the extension I was told and read that it is best to mention something about the common law relationship because when we do finally submit our application, it may backfire if we try to lie about it. I also don't want her saying anything that could have her entry refused because they don't feel she will be leaving in 6 months.

3.) What type of documentation should she be prepared with. All of her family lives in the USA and she could have a letter from her parents stating that she has a place to stay when she goes back. Aside from that, she doesn't have any employment that she is away from or anything. Does she need to have a bank statement? If so, how much money should be in the account. Does it look fine if I wire her a decent sum of money that she deposits into the account so that she can show she has enough money in the account to provide for herself? Should I be writing a letter of invitation myself stating that she has a place to stay here as well as somebody to financially support her? When she enters, does she need to provide an address of where she is staying? 

Any detailed advice on the specific documents she should have is greatly appreciated.

4.) Will it be ok for her to bring 3 or 4 bags or will she need to leave those and have them delivered at a different date and just travel with a single bag

5.) Does she ask for a 6 month stay or does she just cross and say that she will be returning within 6 months but is not sure as to when?

6.) Will it be ok if I send her a wire of money and she does a lump sum deposit into her account to show financial stability? She does not have much money and I will need to deposit money into her account.

7.) How likely is it that this plan of action will work for us? The initial 6 months, followed by the extension application, followed by the common law sponsorship?



If I am missing anything, please let me know. We are taking the chance that we will be able to get the 6 month extension and then apply for a common law sponsorship.

She does not have any employment or recent employment history (years). I called Can. Border and they said that could be a problem with regards to obtaining a six month stay.

Thank you all for the help and advice.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

She needs to be 100% honest at the border. Any deceptive luggage adjustments, flight scheduling, etc. could get her banned for misrepresentation. If she is referred for secondary examination it is likely six months would not be issued and possibly refused entry. It does not sound she qualifies for 6 months 'visitor' permission.

I recommend preparing a dual intent argument and documentation to support this maximize your chances of success.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im in a similar situation with my wife and i, im 31 therefore can not enter on the IEC WHV however my wife is 27 as she meets the age requirement.

As my wife and i are married i have be told via CIC Canada that if i take all supporting documentation that we are a legal married couple, proof of living together, etc that i maybe able to accompany my wife over the 2yrs even though i dont meet the age requirement, otherwise my only other option would be to enter on a 6mth visitor visa and just enter each time.


All supporting documention take, marriage certificate, etc and we will just be honest to the border patrol officer with out intentions on entering Canada.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Gretzky, if she lands a decent job you may try for a partner dependant work permit, LMO exempt*. *Fine print applies. An officer would have serious concerns about the labour market for an up to 2 year stay on visitor permissions.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have read that if my wife lands a job offer then i can then be added as her spouse to her application form, hence i would be able to stay in Canada.

But until this happens ill try to see if i can stay for the 1-2yrs she will be there on her CIC WHV, taking all our supporting documentation.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I have read that if my wife lands a job offer then i can then be added as her spouse to her application form, hence i would be able to stay in Canada.
> 
> But until this happens ill try to see if i can stay for the 1-2yrs she will be there on her CIC WHV, taking all our supporting documentation.


Depends on the NOC code of the job.


----------

